# Knit Pocket Mouse



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

http://blog.fuzzymitten.com/2009/12/pocket-mouse.html

Robin in MA


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

butterweed said:


> http://blog.fuzzymitten.com/2009/12/pocket-mouse.html
> 
> Robin in MA


Love the mouse, Whose pattern did it come from as it think is is cute?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous I made this one, yours is way cuter.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a Barbara Prime Pattern.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

butterweed said:


> This is a Barbara Prime Pattern.


I love her patterns, I think I have most of them lol


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I just love the mouse. I've always admired your avatar. Thanks for sharing. It's bookmarked! I have to try this, and now I'm thinking of getting her book. :thumbup:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

butterweed said:


> http://blog.fuzzymitten.com/2009/12/pocket-mouse.html
> 
> Robin in MA


He is absolutley gorgeous, as are the other patterns on site, have bookmarked this one.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Too cute! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

What a cute mouse! And did you notice they are showing up here and there on the forum?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Butterweed!


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

i want to do this where do i find the whole pattern


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't realize the pattern wasn't complete. She has this free pattern for mice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holiday-mice


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

You can buy this pattern for $2.99 here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pocket-mouse

Robin in MA


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for the pattern link! He's adorable. Why is it the knit versions and the mice in drawings are always so cute, yet if one finds the real thing in the house (knock on wood, never in this house...yet) it is cause for such great consternation?? LOL
Thanks again; he's a keeper.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Such cute patterns on that site. Thx.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

butterweed said:


> I didn't realize the pattern wasn't complete. She has this free pattern for mice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holiday-mice


The whole pattern is there at the link on your initial post. Right through stitching it up...what else would there be?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I read pattern...so it is actually completed...just not the sweater..
Thanks Butterweed...another great find!
And as you can see I LOVE widdle mice.



butterweed said:


> I didn't realize the pattern wasn't complete. She has this free pattern for mice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holiday-mice


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

My bad...Robin is right...and I printed it too lol
How odd that the pattern is JUST for head and ears...
hmmm

So sorry Robin.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That's just to entice you to buy the pattern for $2.99. He seems worth it. If anyone buys him please let us know.

Robin in MA


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! That is so-o adorable. I love it,love it, love it!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous. I have to make myself one.

Thanks for listing the pattern. All saved in my knitted toys file.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL...i didn't realize his body was missing. what a great way to generate sales of the pattern.


----------



## laphoenix (Jan 16, 2012)

Would you share the pattern?


llamalady


----------

